# My Equine Sculptures



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone! 

Since a lot of people are on here sharing and talking about art I thought I would share mine too! I am not on a computer that uploads pictures right know but you can see my website at www.worldofequinesculpture.com. I have not updated my website for sometime. But, when I get a chance I will post some new pictures of the sculptures that I am working on and recently finished. 

I specialize in equine portraits in bronze and resin. I have sculpted many different breeds for horse owners. 

I own an Andaulsian which is why you will see a lot of Andalusian sculptures on my website. 

I hope you all enjoy looking!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

how do ya make em'?


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

I really like them! it's so wonderful that roughly the same method is applied today as it would have been used as far back as the Greeks! I really admire how much time it must take.

How long does it take you to cast a medium sized bronze sculpture from when you start out to when you finish?


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> how do ya make em'?


 
All my sculptures start out as wire frames. I sculpt in an oil base clay (plasticine). Which is a type of clay that never drays and I can re-use it many times. Th clay is bult over the wier frame to give the clay support. After I finish sculpting it (which will often take a month or two depending on the size). I take it to my foundry where they make a rubber mold over the sculpture. After the mold cures the clay figure is taken out and wax is poured in. Then I return to the foundry to touch up each wax. Know another mold is made over the wax. This is a ceramic mold that is only used once. The mold is fired and the wax is melted out. Then the bronze is poured in. After the bronze cools the ceramic mold is broken away. Know the bronze is cleaned up and patina is applied and the finished sculpture is mounted on a wooden or marble base. 

Usually the process for one sculpture from beginning to end will take about 3-6 months depending on the detail and size. After the rubber mold is made it will usually take about 4-6 weeks for casting each additional sculpture.

This is explained on my website http://www.worldofequinesculpture.com/theBronzeProces.htm with pictures of them pouring the bronze. 

I hopping to get some pics of my recent sculptures on hear soon!


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

welshy said:


> I really like them! it's so wonderful that roughly the same method is applied today as it would have been used as far back as the Greeks! I really admire how much time it must take.
> 
> How long does it take you to cast a medium sized bronze sculpture from when you start out to when you finish?


 
Its really cool! We do use the same basic process though our tools have advanced a great deal. It is a long process. But, I really enjoy each part of it!

To cast a medium size bronze of a solo horse, will take about 4-6 months depending on the complexity of the sculpture.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Wow they are absolutly beautiful.

I especially like Reaglo. It remind me of my stallion. 
He is in the picture to the left.

Have you every done a Canadian horse. I love andalusions and freisans. But I love to see a Canadian, since there are none out there.

I have searched many resins and sculputres. But no one has done one yet.
Just a thought

ps love your work


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

LDblackhorse said:


> Wow they are absolutly beautiful.
> 
> I especially like Reaglo. It remind me of my stallion.
> He is in the picture to the left.
> ...


Thank you!! I thought of Regalo as soon as I saw your stallion. Your stallion is very beautiful! 

I've never done a Canadian horse. it would be fun to do one. I mostly end up doing dressage sport horses because I know a lot of dressage riders. 

Do you own Canadian horses? If you do I would love to see pics of them!!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Very beautiful work!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dressage101 said:


> Thank you!! I thought of Regalo as soon as I saw your stallion. Your stallion is very beautiful!
> 
> I've never done a Canadian horse. it would be fun to do one. I mostly end up doing dressage sport horses because I know a lot of dressage riders.
> 
> Do you own Canadian horses? If you do I would love to see pics of them!!


I'll steal the thunder on that one since she didn't reply. I also own a Canadian. If you take a look at my signature you will see his website.
Cache Dawn Taxes ?Cobalt?


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Ahhh Colbalt is trying to steal my thunder huh. LOL

Just kidding sorry i did reply sooner. 

But I only have the one Canadian and that is him to the left.
AS you can see there are many Canadian enthusists on this site. Many who would be willing to show you some more pictures of them, if you decide to make one.

Hope you will try and may I ask how much you sell the regalo staute for.
If I get some extra money together I would love to get one.


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

LDblackhorse said:


> Ahhh Colbalt is trying to steal my thunder huh. LOL
> 
> Just kidding sorry i did reply sooner.
> 
> ...


Sorry I've been away from the computer for so long. I've been working on some commissions and some of my own sculptures lightly. 

COOL, I would love to see more photos of Canadian horses. I am interested in maybe doing one for my self in the future. I have always liked them. I like to sculpt rare breeds! I often do sculptures for myself and I will cast them if I get 3 or more orders for them. But, I am getting close to finishing one that I am working on and will post photos of it when I am finished. 

Regalo is $150.00 I only have a couple of him left.


----------



## Dressage101 (Dec 20, 2008)

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> I'll steal the thunder on that one since she didn't reply. I also own a Canadian. If you take a look at my signature you will see his website.
> Cache Dawn Taxes ?Cobalt?


Hello! 

Cobalt is so CUTE!!! I love his frisky pics!...


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Well feel free to use my guy for a model.
But you can find more pitures of canadian if you look them up on google.
You will find lots of pictures.

Sorry i don't have a particular site in mind


----------

